# FS - 30 gallon full setup $70 OBO pics added



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a standard 30 gallon full set up for sale. Comes with tank (Hagen), stand, glass lids, heater, substrate, fake plants, decorations, and AC30 filter. Glass is immaculate with no scratches or nicks, stand is pine/oak colour with black top (geometrix). This tank is currently set up in my living room. Looking for $70 or best offer. Can pm or email pics later tonite when i get home from work if interested. Pm, post, or call 778-319-3562.

Lance


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered, daily bump!!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics please


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Was supposed to post pics last night but got busy with my two little kids so I will post them tonight after work.

Lance


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

pics added, sorry about the quality, taken from my phone.

Lance


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Pm'd!!!!!!! =D


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

setup still available!!


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump ttt!!


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered to $70, need to move this tank!!!


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump once again!!


----------



## Red9 (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you willing to sell the tank without the stand?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

same question here, dont need the stand but would like to buy the tank


----------

